# ¿ Que se puede hacer con estas válvulas ?



## cactus555 (Jun 1, 2013)

Muy buenas a todos,hace unos dias encontre en un cajon unas valvulas de un tv antiguo.Me gustaria montar algun circuito de radio sensillo con ellas, he buscado en  internet informacion sobre ellas pero hay muy poca.
Son las siguientes: 6kd8,6fq7,6cs6,6eh7,6fd7,6jb6.
¿Es posible o no sirven para nada?

gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2013)

!Hola Catus555 saludos cordiales!, la valvula 6jb6 es una salida horizontal de TV y yo sei que puede sener utilizada como amplificador lineal para los 11metros (27Mhz) banda ciudadana . con duas se sacan 50Wattios de salida con una excitaciõn de 5wattios y 900 voltios de placa .voi buscar por el circuito y subo para usteds aca.
!Fuerte abraço !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2013)

LO mismo amplificador pero con mas informaciones de como armar.


----------



## cactus555 (Jun 2, 2013)

gracias por el circuito daniel,esta muy interesante pero quizas sea muy complicado para mi.

¿hay algo mas sensillo para montar?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2013)

cactus555 dijo:


> gracias por el circuito daniel,esta muy interesante pero quizas sea muy complicado para mi.
> 
> ¿hay algo mas sensillo para montar?



Voi procurar mas, asi que encontrar algo sensillo yo posta aca para que usteds aprecie.
!Fuerte abraço !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alfa34 (Jun 8, 2013)

saludo compa yo te recomiendo que busques por ahi hay muchos circuitos de radio faciles de armar pero mucho cuidado con los altos voltages al manipular las valvulas en estos dias te subo algunos esquemas


----------



## jose96 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola, lo primero, no se si este post ira en esta seccion, si no es asi, ruego que algun admin lo cambie de sito. Bueno, pues resulta que he encontrado tres valvulas en casa de mi abuelo, se trata de un tetrodo de potencia EL509, un pentodo miniatura EF86, y un tiratron 2D21. Mi pregunta es, podria armar un amplificador single ended usando el tetrodo EL509 como etapa de potencia, y el EF86 en el previo? Mi idea es armar un amplificador lo mas sencillo posible para bajo electrico. He estado buscando pero no he encontrado nada claro. No se si alguien podra ayudarme.

Un saludo.

PD: Adjunto fotos de las valvulas que he encontrado, y su correspondientes hojas de datos.


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola yo me conseguí algunas válvulas antiguas y quisiera saber si pudiera hacer algún amplificador o algo con estas válvulas
que son = 
12ba6 son cuatro
6hm5 son  cuatro
10jt8 es uno
20aq3 es uno
17jz8 es uno

También quisiera que me Dieran voltaje mínimo con que funcionen
gracias espero respuestas ...


----------



## AZ81 (Sep 8, 2013)

En esta dirección te vienen todas ellas. Búscalas y veras para que te sirven.
http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/frank/index.html


----------



## jose96 (Sep 15, 2013)

Buenas, como puse en este post hace unos dias, tengo unas valvulas, la EF86, la EL609 y la 2D21. La EF86 la he usado para hacer un previo para bajo, y mi pregunta es: Se podria usar la 2D21 (tiratron) en configuracion triodo para montar una etapa de potencia junto a la EL509?? Es que me gutaria añadirle una etapa de potencia tambien a valvulas al previo que ya he montado con la EF86.

Un saludo.


----------



## maton00 (Sep 15, 2013)

los tiratrones no sirven para audio distorsionan demasiado son como los SCRs de hoy en día, para mover el EL509 se puede usar el EF86


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 15, 2013)

jose96 dijo:


> Buenas, como puse en este post hace unos dias, tengo unas valvulas, la EF86, la EL609 y la 2D21. La EF86 la he usado para hacer un previo para bajo, y mi pregunta es: Se podria usar la 2D21 (tiratron) en configuracion triodo para montar una etapa de potencia junto a la EL509?? Es que me gutaria añadirle una etapa de potencia tambien a valvulas al previo que ya he montado con la EF86.
> 
> Un saludo.


mmmnop, el tiratron se usa para otro tipo de cosas, la que podes llegar a usar es la EL509... habría que ver como...


----------



## jose96 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola, el problema es que la EF86 ya la estoy usando en el previo, y no creo que se pueda omitir el driver de la EL509 no?


----------



## maton00 (Sep 15, 2013)

depende de el voltage de salida que pueda mandar el previo con el EF86 y de la carga que pueda soportar


----------



## jose96 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola, el previo que he montado es el que adjunto. Lo he probado pero el control de tonos no responde como esperaba y tiene muy poco nivel de salida, lo he probado conectandolo a mi mesa de mezclas en un canal de linea Esta bien o hay algo que falla? creo que puede ser el control de tonos, porque medi tension y se pierde justo a la entrada del control te tonos, es decir, no se pierde, sino que los 20 volts que creo que medi justo a a la entrada, se quedan en uno o menos.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 17, 2013)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> mmmnop, el tiratron se usa para otro tipo de cosas, la que podes llegar a usar es la EL509... habría que ver como...



Tal cual,como dice Hazard, las válvulas thyratron se usan fundamentalmente en aplicaciones industriales,la 2D21 (thyratron gaseoso) se usa  para relay (conduce o no conduce), para rectificación controlada por grilla,y para moduladora de pulsos.-
Los thyratrones gaseosos pueden manejar mucho más corriente que las válvulas de vacío, ya que  la multiplicación de electrones del "gas ionizado" se produce (cada electrón dejando el cátodo puede generar 4 electrones más) por las colisiones de los electrones con átomos de gases ionizados, utilizando el fenómeno conocido como descarga Townsend . La velocidad media de los iones en el gas es mucho menor que la de los electrones, de modo que los iones sólo pueden representar el 10% de la corriente total. Los gases utilizados incluyen mercurio, xenón, neón,argón y se usa hidrógeno en aplicaciones de alta tensión o que requieran tiempos de conmutación muy cortos.- 
Por lo tanto a diferencia de una válvula de vacío, " un thyratron no se puede utilizar para amplificar señales linealmente " .-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------

